
Britain has no idea how close it came to ATMs flooding the streets with money - svenfaw
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/04/who_me/
======
nappa-leon
It seems they were not close at all, as the bug was found in prototype testing
and then fixed immediately, but that doesn't get clicks.

